# beIN Sports Connect



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried out the beIN Sports Connect online streaming?
They charge 100 USD+ per annum, which is till cheaper than having their TV subscription. But I will not subscribe to them if there are issues around buffering etc. (The reason I do not generally rely on the free streaming options). 

Any feedback on this will be very helpful. 
TIA


----------



## swissknife (May 31, 2014)

yea i recently purchased a monthly subscription. no issues with the buffering although it only works on Internet Explorer


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

swissknife said:


> yea i recently purchased a monthly subscription. no issues with the buffering although it only works on Internet Explorer



I watch the occasional game (on firefox) and no issues at all so far.

Have been toying with the idea of doing a years subscription for 480 AED


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

quite good then! Though I wish it worked on Chrome and I could connect it to my TV through chromecast. Oh well

the yearly subscription is currently being offered at a discount - 95 USD


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

I have not tried BeIn, but if you are about to subscribe online i guess Sky sports UK best option.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you need a UK IP address (VPN) or details for Sky Sports online streaming?

I have BeIN connect, no issues so far. I am on a monthly subscription.
Except for the iPhone app - it won't let me log on. Has anyone been able to successfully log in on iOS apps?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nidserz said:


> Do you need a UK IP address (VPN) or details for Sky Sports online streaming?
> 
> I have BeIN connect, no issues so far. I am on a monthly subscription.
> Except for the iPhone app - it won't let me log on. Has anyone been able to successfully log in on iOS apps?


I tried logging on to the ANdroid app and it works fine. DOesnt answer your question though.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I tried logging on to the ANdroid app and it works fine. DOesnt answer your question though.


Well it was pretty dumb of me, I deleted the app and readded it. Sucks I had to create a UAE Apple ID because the app is only available in the region App stores. Now I am signed in and it seems to work. Might subscribe for the 12 months for $95, good deal I think. Be able to watch all the sports on the go, and I will probably cancel my Du subscription for BeIN Global Sports after I test it on my TV for stream quality.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nidserz said:


> Be able to watch all the sports on the go,


It will only work in the Middle East (the region where Bein SPorts has the rights for)



nidserz said:


> after I test it on my TV for stream quality.


Any tips on how to stream on TV, apart from the HDMI cable? 
I have Chromecast at home. On the laptop the streaming doesn't work on Chrome, and desktop mirroring is VERY buggy. On the phone, the app isn't supported by Chromecast, and again the screen mirroring stutters a lot.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

rsinner said:


> It will only work in the Middle East (the region where Bein SPorts has the rights for)


Oh yes, I meant when I am at home, or out on the go. A big sports fan so I enjoy having it on my mobile incase I have to go out during a match 



rsinner said:


> Any tips on how to stream on TV, apart from the HDMI cable?
> I have Chromecast at home. On the laptop the streaming doesn't work on Chrome, and desktop mirroring is VERY buggy. On the phone, the app isn't supported by Chromecast, and again the screen mirroring stutters a lot.


Oh sorry, should have clarified. Haven't figured out a way to get it on TV without HDMI. I have a mac mini as a media player/download centre attached to my TV, so I would just use Safari on there to stream.


----------



## Barty63 (Nov 7, 2015)

the service is terrible for me. I have a 30mb lbroadband connection. And it is pixelated and forever buffering. Pretty much useless.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Barty63 said:


> the service is terrible for me. I have a 30mb lbroadband connection. And it is pixelated and forever buffering. Pretty much useless.


I have been using it on my laptop now for the last couple of months. I have an older 8 mbps connection and it works VERY well.
The only downside versus TV is that loading it takes time (couple of minutes, or 2-3 retries) when I start first. I havent been having problems with pixellations or poor resolution (to make up for low speed). 

Maybe you are using other internet heavy things at the same time as well which may be having an impact?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

If I understand correctly, the Bein Connect service is only available if you have a Bein Sports set top box. I subscribe via dU as that is the only way to receive Internet and TV where I live. It really ticks me off as the language option is not available via dU so few channels only in English


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I use BeIN connect on my laptop and phone frequently. I have no problems with pixelation. Sometimes I have to refresh to connect it on my laptop. I have the 16 mb connection (basic Du plan).

That is correct, if you have the BeIN box, Connect is included. If you go through Du, it is not.
So I cancelled it on my TV and just pay for Connect - this way I can watch on TV (hooked up to a mac mini), on my laptop, or on my phone if I am not home (sports addict).

And yes, it sucks the language option isn't available, doesn't have it on Connect either as far as I can tell. Just the 3 English channels and the rest, same as TV.


----------

